

Study: Want a smart baby? TV's not going to help - transburgh
http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/03/03/babies.watch.TV/index.html
I thought this article about early brain development was interesting. Sorry if it is not Hacker News-ish, I mean no harm ;)
======
epi0Bauqu
_Researchers did not have data on what kinds of programs the toddlers were
watching._

------
transburgh
I thought this article about early brain development was interesting. Sorry if
it is not Hacker News-ish, I mean no harm ;)

